# Qld Moffat's Beach (Woesville)8Feb11



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Bad landing again! worst than the last one.

The morning did not go well. First indications, were, when I went to buy petrol, on the way, but my debit card wouldn't work at the terminal, and had to use the "other bank" ATM.
This out of the way, arrived at Moffats, about 0445, to dreary blustery conditions. Contemplated chickening out at the early stage, without first unloading, and decided that the need for a fish exceeded all other requirements. (as they often do).

During set up, tested fishfinder GPS, no joy! not powering up. Quick spray of inox where needed, and yes, Bob's your uncle, and Fanny's your Aunt, and its a goer!

So! off a fishing we go, doing the Andybear hand pedal launch, a bit lumpy but OK, and were off......Damn! Humminbird wont light up.....open hatch, and check wires connected, all OK, unclip the head unit, and refit......still won't work......Poop says I.
After a couple of minutes, i decide to troll a HB lure, and readjust the rod holder by lifting it up, and a hook goes straight into the paddle retaining loop material, right past the barb......Oh, this is jolly good fun. Started with the pliers, to see if I could pull it out. (leaning out more than a comfortable amount, given the sea conditions,) No good. resorted to using the knife, not ideal solution, but the only one I could come up with at the time and I got it released.  I tried to head to Brays Rock, which was the plan, but I found that the going was too hard, the rudder refusing to drop all the way down, despite repeated uppings and downings. Still steerable, but not quite right, and after a couple of hours, I decided to head in.

Let it not be said that andybear never listens to good advice.....after my last TOW event, I thought I had learned (relearned) a thing or two. 
AIM of the mission.......not to bend the mirage drive....not to lose any stuff.......not to endure pain and suffering.......not to expose buttocks to the sky!

Planning phase. To approach the beach using mirage drive (the wind being all wrong for using sail)....ensure that the "get out side" of the yak, is to seaward, and not the beach, so i don't get flattened this time, and by withdrawing the mirage drive, and upping the rudder at the last minute, a nobly stepping out on the seaward side, where my feet will be on hard sand!

Actual event was something like this. The approach according to plan.......the starboard ama digging into the beach, and the yak adopting about 80degrees, of short time list.....I thought it would flip, and I still have to check if there is any damage. My fishbox still leashed hit the water, and acted like a drogue, as I simultaneously stepped not into the sand, but instead shoulder deep water, hanging on to the akkas, and getting my fingers pinched. The mirage drive going overboard, together with the daggerboard, gaff and fishgrippers, all leashed to each other, but apparently not to the yak.....Then the grand deception! I was getting the yak in ok, I was still on the seaward side, and had not been flattened. i was pushing it up the beach, and then....and then...then....the water sucked the yak back out away from the beach, but, at some stage, I managed to get to the bow, and finally got it out of the clutches of the monster trying to take my yak away.....and yes during this titanic struggle, my sharkskin troooosers did slip from my ample girth, and there was some sort of an eclipse :shock: :shock:

Mirage drives don't float.....bloody thing was out of sight. I had recovered most of my stuff, except the gaff, lipgrippers, and dagger board, but the mirage drive was the priority. Despite being totally knackered at this stage, i walked through the surf zone, and after a few minutes, located the drive with my toes, and was able to lift it with my foot, and triumphantly held it aloft, for all and sundry to see, Andybear prevails!   despite all this crit.

The upside of this trip is that during the trip, I hooked onto a good snag, and my knots held, even with my max two handed haul. Other good thing is, I can confirm that my PFD2 does work and is comfortable in the water.

Ending....here. I did not take the camera to sea today, there is no footage. There is no blood, nor broken bones, but I feel like Ive spent a couple of minutes in the ring with a kick boxer.
I have resolved, that I love my home made fish box, and hail it as a success, but I will not take it onto the water again, its just too big. I will instead leave it in the car, so any fish.....(yeah right) can go home in style. I will do the three "woolies bags" with the sewing machine, for on the water.

I thought the "Tale of Woe" award was just a fun thing! I am starting to wonder if it might in fact be related to the" pox" (chicken pox that is....not the evil "who's been a naughty boy then sort of pox.
A taint of evil bad luck :twisted: No No! this is no time for superstition!

Cheers all andybear :shock:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

In all this, the fact that none of your mishaps have resulted from the peddling-with-the-hands launch astounds me. Bless your Andy, your relentless optimism in the face of repeated hidings from the sand monster is inspirational.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Please do not speak of the TOW award as a curse&#8230; I don't need any further bad luck at present. I am certain it is the evil whiting out to get you for trespassing through his lair of sand and surf.

Mods, I think it is necessary to award Andybear with the title of Double TOW award&#8230;. Thus ridding me of any possible further calamity during my next affray.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Wished I could have gone out with you this morning. I could have caught all that action on the GoPro.
Well done for giving it a go though, the weather didn't look the best on Coastwatch. 
It is a horrible feeling when you lose your mirage drive in the drink, been there done that.
They wouldn't be cheap to replace.
Paul


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Andy, 
There's a new fish shop at Sandgate next to Sonomas, nice fish and you won't lose your Mirage drive. You get E for effort.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

images of a bare arsed andybear conjured up by your prose, andy, caused me to laugh out loud and my wife to look at me in an even stranger way than normal. amazing stuff! Mate, it's an easier launch up here, most of the time. Come and check it out before you kill yourself.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great story andy I felt your pain mate  

cheers
ant


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andy as one who is content with the dams, I just have to admire your regular battles with King Neptune ..... the worm must surely turn soon mate.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I have to say I am amazed at how tough the AI is. Nothing sheared or bent when the starboard outrigger crashed into the sand, taking a hell of a load.
Final tally, have to replace the dagger board, gaff, measuring stick and although I've never used lip grippers, I guess I should replace them too!
I had a 6pack of coke cans in the esky, and recovered those, the box washed up, full of sand, and one can was empty.

I may give Noosa a try this season, and perhaps Palmy. I may have to leave the sail and outriggers at home, and just go "yakky". I have to get a decent paddle now, I parted with my other one, when I sold the prowler. Thanks also for the tip on Kings Beach. I will recce soon!

Thanks to all my forum friends who have shown concern, and appropriate mirth. I'm so sore,..... but I will ride again! :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for a good belly laugh AB. :lol: I love how the 'over the seaward side dismount' left you in shoulder deep water...and I think the eclipse is referred to as "yakkers crack"  If perseverence counts for anything, you'll be standing up surfing that puppy in soon. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Andy,

Mate, I've gotta commend your persistence and I'm glad you're O.K...

I chatted to you on the beach after the last landing/beating and I though it might be a while before you were game enough to have another crack.

Moffat's is an easy launch in most conditions, but as you are fast finding out there is a nasty little dump right on the shore if there is any swell. The easiest launch on the Sunshine Coast is without doubt the end of Parkyn Pde in Mooloolaba. There are absolutely no waves to contend with to the left of the rock wall (Mooloolah River mouth). It would be near impossible to go arse up in any sensible conditions.

From the launch spot there are several options. You can head north along the coast towards Mudjimba Island (also known as Old Woman Island). Lots of Pelagics this time of year. Another option is to head about 5km NE to the Inner Gneerings. More Pelagics, or reefies on the bottom with plastics or bait. You could also cross straight over the river mouth after launching (look out for boats though) and head South along the Coast towards Raper Shoal, off the beach at Warana. Do a google search for GPS Marks for these spots and lots of others i the area if you need 'em.

Good luck & stay safe...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

JTC said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Mate, I've gotta commend your persistence and I'm glad you're O.K...
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps Jason, I will check these out


----------



## Newcomer (Apr 24, 2010)

I witnessed your demise. Not a pretty sight. I am a Moffat local and whilst I appreciate that you like to land close to the ramp, wonder if you are aware of a better spot. Further up the beach on the northside where Tooway Creek enters the ocean is a sand bank where the water is shallow and which always has a smaller swell and usually devoid of that nasty close inshore breaker which caused your upset. The down side is that it is further to carry your gear but enables a safer landing. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

You just made my sh!#@$% dat soooo much better great read and love the humour,Andy keep the entertainment coming mate! :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Safa said:


> You just made my sh!#@$% dat soooo much better great read and love the humour,Andy keep the entertainment coming mate! :lol:


But you catch fish mate!!!!

Theres a big difference   But sometime this year I'll get the "Big Mac" probably between bread rolls with lettuce onion, special sauce and other crit!

Cheers andybear


----------

